# Heading to Austria Advice Help Required - Please!



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I have read through all the posts in the section related to touring in Austria. I'm not sure if they have made me even more aprehensive LOL!

Anyway, my Grandmother was born in Austria and I want to go back next month to visit her old house. I intend to go in the Motorhome which is above 3.5 tonnes. So I know I need to get a GO Box.

I used the toll calculator on the website and calculated that joining the motorway at Saltzberg and driving to Villach in my motorhome (tag Axle) will cost in the region of 53 Euros using the least efficient class of vehicle. This is my issue, I have no way of proving the efficiency of the vehicle as my V5 has nothing recorded on it and given the cost and only a 10% saving. Is it acceptable to tell them you have no idea what the emmission class of your vehicle is and go for the highest rate?

Can anyone else give me any advise or help with regard to touring in Austria please. I will have the Smart Car with me so will only be using the motorhome to get to the site.

Thanks in advance

Stewart


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi - our first trip to Austria - we thought our van was over 3.5 tons - didn't want to buy a go box - so we bought a detailed road map and just avoided all the toll roads - I have to say it was far easier than we anticipated- we had no problems whatsoever avoiding the tolls
Hope this helps?
Steve


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We came through last year before the new emmissions fees were introduced. Paid €80 for the Go-Box as we are 5 tons.
My understanding is that they are offering a discount if you can prove low emmissions. If you cant, then you pay the full rate.
Patrick


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi

I have a 2008 Autotrial Scout, I am going to Austria later this week.

I was very concerned about the complexity of going to Austria and sorting Go-Boxes out etc, but all you do is call at the filling stations before and after the Austrian border.

If your vehicle is fairly new you can apply for a reduced toll rate, by proving the emissions of your vehicle.

I have to say the whole process is much more straight forward than the posts suggested, I contacted Autotrail who put me onto there conformity section. I told them my vehicles gross weight was 4250kg, they took the reg number, chassis number and the Autotrial build no.

They then contacted Fiat and got a cerificate of conformity for the chassis, and they provided an Autotrial conformity document. I went onto the Go Box website and down loaded the application form.

I filled in the application form which is easy, I then scanned in the reg doc, the signed application form and the two conformity sheets.

I then e-mailed it to [email protected], within 24 hours I got a phone call from them say my vehicle qualified for the reduced toll fee as it was Euro 4.

Within 12 hours I had phone call from Austria to say that the paperwork was correct, and I would get the reduced rate toll due to my vehicle being Euro 4.

I am told that when I get to Austria, I call at one of the Go filling stations to collect the GoBox, at that time I give them my reg number and there system will show my vehicle is Euro 4.

I have to say you read some bad comments about Autotrail customer service, but they were brilliant with me 5 days from me ringing until getting there letter.

Regards

Andrew


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

That is a very clear post as to what to do to enter Austria. Keep us posted as to how it went
Thanks
Chris


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi were going to austria in Jan 2011 for a week in our small panel van weight is 3000 kilos will this be a problem with the go box ? will i need one? 

regards

Jay


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Austria*

Hi Jay
As your van is under 3500 ton you will not need the Go Box for the motorways.
When we toured last year we just went into the service station and bought a Vinette 
It was for 10 days and cost approx 7-9 euros
You can then use the Austrian Motorways
Hope this helps


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats good news then ! we will be traveling from Munich to Austria so would we purchase the Vinette in Germany service stations or at the bored ? 


cheers


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Snuff - Good luck travelling along THAT motorway!!!!

Can be VERY busy in the winter months between Christmas and New Year with all the Germans heading for the slopes in Austria (experience talking here!!!).

As for getting your vignette, all the service stations along the motorway - especially the closer you get to Austria - sell them. You will see the signs on the side of the road reminding you to get one!!!!

Have a good time - check out Panorama Camping Stadtblick, Salzburg if you are passing and need a night stop - top class food from a top class chef. Very friendly site.

Cheers
Carl & Flo


----------



## snuff (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks carl for the info it was something i would have never thought of but thanks to this forum i will be prepared.

were staying at Camping Mayrhofen Austria for 5-7 nights as were in a small converted vampervan thats enough in one go for us as we experienced 2 weeks in french alps

so after that were going to salzburg for a 2 night treat in a hotel lol

were hoping to go to the Mozart Dinner Concerts which looks good

cheers

jay


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Austria*

Hi Jay
We stayed on the site in Mayrhofen two years ago while we were in the area on our Skiing hols.
The site is very popular its only a short walk into the town with lots to see.
We traveled through the Zittertal Valley which is close by.
There are lots of sites there and plenty to see.
Have a great time.
Sue


----------



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

When I was in Austria in June this year, I pre registered my vehicle for the emmisions etc with MAUT, that allowed my to call at one of the Go Box filling stations and collect the unit.

When I was entering Austria from Munich area, I missed the only Go Box filling station. I set the Tom Tom to avoid motorways. That took me onto A roads where I dint need the Go Box. I spent ten days touring western Austria staying at sites in Innsbruck and Salzburg. I had no problems at all with the authorities, and I found the A roads to be a good quality and very scenic.

If I was going again I would do the same again, and would not bother pre-registering, my vehicle is an Autotrail Scout and it weighs 4250kg. From my experience I cannot understand why Austria gets such a bad press, I found it very straight forward.

Andrew


----------

